
The UK’s “emergency” DRIP surveillance law is now a done deal - blacktulip
http://gigaom.com/2014/07/17/the-uks-emergency-drip-surveillance-law-is-now-a-done-deal/
======
higherpurpose
And when there will be abuses - and oh, there will be _tons_ of abuses -
they'll just say "but it's all legal!".

The so called "democratic" governments are getting out of control. A single
vote every 4 years is not nearly enough to control what the governments do in
power. We need an overhaul of our political systems, one that makes them much
closer to the population having more control over the voting of laws.

I'd look to Switzerland, Finland and Germany for inspiration there, but I'd go
much further than that. I'd use their ideas for referendums only as a
_starting point_ for reforming the government systems of the world.

